# [pfSense] Installation of ccze



## Guybrush (Apr 25, 2017)

Greetings,

this is my first post here. I hope to get some help on a small (cosmetic) issue I am having:

I have a pfsense with squid up and running, serving approx 100 users happily. What I do not like is the web output of the squuid log, so I would like to grab that data through ssh. Connection is fine, but to enhance the readability I would like to utilize ccze to colorize the logfile output (love that!). I tried to get help in the official pfsense forum, but my question got unreplied since month: https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=121688.0

At the moment I am running pfSense 2.3.2-RELEASE (amd64), built on Tue Jul 19 12:44:43 CDT 2016 (FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p5).

I am aware that mangling my system can render it unuseable. But don´t worry, I do my tests outside business hours, and snapshots are my friends 

Maybe somebody here can give me some advice? I would highly appreciate it.

Thanks from Austria
Guybrush


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2017)

Guybrush said:


> This is my first post here.


Please read the rules.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

As it's not in the path, use something like `tail -f /var/log/squid/access.log | /usr/local/bin/ccze`


----------

